# Demanet bite suit!



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Alright!!! Finally got the suit! I ordered straight from Demanet. It cost 1380.00 shipping and everything. It only took a week and half, including a minor clearence delay in Tenn.

Thank you all for the great info.


----------



## brad hough (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm in the market for a new suit. Did you call demanet or go through a web site and can you share the address or number? Any language barriers?

Did they put the decals on the back for you or is that something you did yourself? If you did it on your own, how big of a pain was it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi Brad, welcome to the WDF.

There is a little barrier but not bad. I went off the website, then direct email after that. They will customize your suit from size to lettering at no additional charge.

Demanet international


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

This guy sells them... Mic Foster [email protected] 888-315-1733
and he speaks english


----------

